# Time For Another....... Post Your Gear Thread!!!



## Nick1 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://photobucket.com/albums/y123/Peruccirlz/


Guitars 


Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci Model with piezo bridge 

Ernie Ball Music Man Axis With D-Tuna

Fender Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Strat with Dimarzio FS-2 in the bridge and Schaller Locking tuners and Graphite saddles and nut and a pearloid pickguard and EMG SPC control. 

Carvin DC200 with EMG 81 and 85 and EMG PA2 and EXG.

Carvin Bolt-kit with 3 dual blade single coils

Carvin Cobalt 750S Acoustic with Brass Bridge pins and Graphite nut



Other Instruments 

Honer 5 string banjo 

Electric Kazoo 

Jaw Harp 



Rack Gear 

Furman Power Conditioner 

Digitech Gsp 2101 Artist Series Preamp version 3.0 

Jackson JX-3 Tube Preamp 

Beheringer Dsp 8024 Graphic/Parametric Eq 

BBE 362 Sonic Maximizer 

Mesa Boogie 2:90 Power amp 




Amps

2 Roland Cube 60s. Used 2 ways. 1 with AB box using both at the same time with one having certain eq/effects settings and the other with different setting. Or 1 is for leads the other is for my Boss Loop Station.



Cabs 

Avatar 412 with Celestion Vin 30s



Effects 



MXR EVH Phase 90 

Dunlop Zakk Wylde Wah

Boss OC2

Boss TU-2 

Ibanez TS-9



Teaching Rig


Line 6 Pod XT 




Keys 


Casio CTK-601 midi keyboard 




Recording 


Pro Tools LE Digi 002 (Rack) 

Samson 80a 100watt moniters 




Computer 


Mac G5 

2 Samsung 19" moniters 

Lacie 250 external hard drive


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
ESP LTD H-207 See Through Black Cherry
ESP LTD V-250 Metallic Black Cherry
ESP LTD VB-200 Black

Amps:
Crate XT-15R
Randall RG75G2Camo

Pedals:
Boss DS-1 Distortion
Boss MD-2 Mega Distortion

I guess that's all? lol


----------



## Michael (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez RG1527 (w/X2N7)
Monterey Sevenstring (w/Blaze/Blaze)
Jackson DK2M

Amps:
Marshall 1936 2x12 cab
Biema 170watt Power Amp
Yamaha 31 band EQ
ADA MP1 (getting it on sunday )


----------



## Shannon (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez S7420BP 7-string
Epiphone Gothic Les Paul 7-string
Yamaha EF15 Eterna Acoustic

Main Live Rig:
Tech 21 Trademark 300
BBE 482i Sonic Maximizer
Sabine RT-1601 Rack Tuner
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12

Backup rig:
Rocktron Chemeleon
TubeWorks Mosvalve 500w poweramp
Behringer FCB1010 Midi Footcontroller

Home Practice Amp:
Behringer GMX212


----------



## DSS3 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Guitars:*
Vigier Excalibur 7-string
Epiphone Wilshire
Washburn WG587
Lindert Locomotive T
Burns Barracuda
Godin Exit 22

*Other Instruments:*
Gold Tone Banjitar
Congas and several other hand drums
Roland HPD-15

*Keyboards:*
Korg MS2000B
Moog Voyager Performer

*Amps:*
VooDoo Hex 2x12
Little Lanilei 1/4 watt amp

*effects:*
Zvex Fuzz Factory
Blackstone Overdrive
WomanTone
Jacques Fuseblower


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez RG1077XL
Conklin GTG7T 
Pearl River Fretless
Pearl River "40$ Bass"

Rig:
Digitech 2101
Velocity 120
Shitty Traynor Cab


----------



## Makelele (Aug 9, 2006)

Ibanez 540S
Jackson DX7
Harley Benton bass (crappy)
Yamaha G-60 acoustic (more than 30 years old)

Line 6 Flextone 2
Kustom KGA10


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Guitars:*

Ibanez S7420BP with PAF7 bridge pickup
Ibanez RG7421XLGN with Blaze pickups
Ibanez RG7321 with Evo7 bridge pickup and Blaze Custom neck pickup
Ibaez AJ307CENT acoustic 7
Schecter A7 Avenger
Squire Stagemaster 7
Jackson Roswell Rhoads
Luthier built Flying V
BC Rich Bronze Warlock

*Amps/FX:*

Furmann PL8E power conditioner
Korg DTR2000 rack tuner
AKG 3000 series wireless
Digitech Whammy
Digitech GNX4
Marshall 20/20 power amp
Rocktron Velocity 120 power amp
2x Marshall 1936 2x12's

Korg AX1500G
Rocktron Chameleon
DOD Death Metal distortion pedal
2x Ibanez Tone Blaster 4x12's
Behringer FCB1010


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 9, 2006)

Flextone III


...


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
PRS standard 24
Ibanez RG1550
Fender Strat Re-issue
Warmoth Mockingbird
Ibanez/Feline Universe
Jackson RR3
Squier Strat

Amps:
Laney VH100R
ADA MP-1
Peavey Classic poweramp
Marshall 4 x 10
Peavey 5150 4 x 12

Pedals:
Digitech Digidelay
Boss SD-1
ADA MC-1
Fender Tuner
Boss NS-2


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars->
Ibanez 
1988 RG750 (Breed Set)
1989 RG760 (modded H-S-H, Super3, Blue Velvet, Breed Neck)
1993 S540LTD (X2N, AirNorton)

2006 Schecter C7 Blackjack (Waiting on UPS)

Main Rig->
Laney GH50L (w/6L6)
Weber Mini-MASS
'CGM' 4-12
Ibanez TS-9
Boss GT-8 (4-cable setup)

Recording Rig->
Line 6 PODxt(w/ model packs)
Digitech Main Squeeze Compressor

Photo:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:

Ibanez UV7PWH
Ibanez UV7BK
Ibanez RG2027
Ibanez Customshop D)
Ibanez Jem7BSB
Ibanez RG570
Ibanez RG-fucked
BC Rich USA Warlock

Ampage/gear:

Vox ltd edition Silver Wah (extended range + magpie cravings satisfied)
Behringer FCB1010
Korg DTR-1
Mesa Triaxis
Rocktron Hush Pro
TC Electronics G-Major
Rivera TBR-1
2 4x12 marshall cabs, one greenbacks, the other gt75's

PC:
Pod xt Pro (with metalpacks)
TAPCO Baby mixer
Gina Echo24 PCI soundcard
Athlon 4400 X2 based PC with 2gig of ram.
Logic 5.5


----------



## Elysian (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
7 string V
OM style acoustic
6 string thing i don't play
Rhoads V i don't play

Amplification:
Fender M-300 Monitoring Power Amp
Vamp Pro
BBE 362
Rocktron Hush IIXC
Peavey 412MS slant cab
Behringer MX-1604A 12 channel mixer
SM-57
SM-58

PC:
Opteron [email protected], water cooled
2gb pc3200
Radeon X800GTO
M-Audio Audiophile 2496
240gb Raid 0 array, 2 Samsung Spinpoint 120gb 7200rpm drives, quiet as all hell
NEC ND-3550A DVD R/W DL burner
Antec case
550w Aspire power supply
Crummy old Yamaha TSS-1 5.1 system


----------



## noodles (Aug 9, 2006)

*Guitars*:

KxK V7 Custom
Jackson Stars Soloist 7
Jackson Soloist
Jackson Randy Rhoads
Jackson Phil Collen Archtop (unserialized prototype)
Charvel Model 6
Martin D-28
Seagull S12

*Gear*:

Mesa/Boogie Road King
Mesa/Boogie 4x12 Rectifier Cab, Custom (2xV30, 2xC90)
TC Electronic G-Major
RJM Music Technology Amp Gizmo
Audio Technica Guitar Wireless
Morley Bad Horsie II


----------



## Regor (Aug 9, 2006)

This isn't everything, but what I use the most often:

Guitars:
'89 Jackson USA RR1 Custom (Main Axe)
Ibanez Prestige RG2127X-TKF
Ibanez RG7621BK
Ibanez RG7420MC (Main Stage 7-string)
ESP LTD MF-207 (Backup Stage 7-string)
Jackson RR7 (Customized)
Epiphone ZW Bullseye (Heavily Customized)

Rack:
Nady 2002 VHF Wireless
MXR Smart Gate pedal
MESA/Boogie TriAxis (Boss PS-3 in FX loop)
Rocktron Guitar Silencer
Furman PQ-4
t.c. electronics G-Force
MESA/Boogie Simul-Class 2:90 (gig/rehearsal poweramp)
Marshall VS Pro 120/120 (practice poweramp)

MIDI Controller:
Behringer FCB1010

Speaker Cabs:
MESA/Boogie Traditional 4x12 Slant with Celestion Black Shadow C90s (gig/rehearshal)
MESA/Boogie 3/4 Back 1x12 with Celestion Black Shadow C90 (practice)


----------



## rummy (Aug 9, 2006)

Threads like this get me in big trouble. I look at other people's shit, and I try to justify my spending money. Look, I'll probably have to stop at GC after work. Bad! 

Ibanez PGM300
Ibanez AX120 (Tone Zone/Paf Pro)
Schecter C-1 Elite
Gibson Les Paul Classic
Fender SRV'd Strat
Fender Tex Mex Strat
Fender Am Std Strat

I don't have a single 7. Blasphemy!


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Washburn X50 ProFE (EMG81, EMG85)
Ibanez RG2771 Prestige (stock DiMarzios)
Ibanez RG421 (w/ DiMarzio ToneZone & PAF Pro)

No seven.........yet (having a custom done soon, watch this space)

Amps:
Ibanez TB100H 
Marshall 1922 2x12 Cab
Roland Microcube

Recording:
Behringer V-Amp2


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Guitars:*
Ibanez RG2027X 7-String
Ibanez UV777PBK 7-String
Ibanez RG7420 7-String
Ibanez AJ307 7-String Acoustic
Giannini Shelva Nylon Classical 7-String
Ibanez BTB405QMTK 5-String Bass

*Amps/FX:*
Mesa Boogie TriAxis Preamp
Mesa Boogie 2:90 Stereo Power Amp
Mesa Boogie 3/4 back 4x12 Cabs
Rack tuner
Marshall MGCD 10w Practice Amp
BOSS ME-50

*Recording:*
Digidesign Mbox
DFH Custom & Vintage Drum Module
SansAmp RBI Bass Preamp
Edirol PCR1 Controller
Chandler Germanium Mic Preamp (x2)
AKG C414 XLS Matched Pair Mics
Shure SM57


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:

Jackson USA CS Soloist 7
Washburn USA Sonic 7
Jackson USA CS Dinky
Zion Turbo Stage Series

Amp/Rack:

Mesa three channel Triple Rectifier
Mesa 4 space SUS-4 shock rack with:
-T.C. Electronics G-Major
-Axess Electronics CFX-4
-Sennheiser Digital 1000 wireless
-Furman PL-8

Digital Music Corp Ground Control
Garmopat Mods modded Dunlop CryBaby (similar to a vintage Vox)
Effects Pedal Boutique modded Ibanez TS-7 (TS-808 specs)

Cab:

Peavey 412MS cab with 4xG12K-85 Celestions


----------



## giannifive (Aug 9, 2006)

My currently favored setup:

RG7621 -> 
DOD FX80B compressor -> 
POD XT w/ FCB1010 controller -> 
FX return of Crate SS 60w w/ 12" Celestion G12M-70 or studio headphones


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:

Ibanez J-Custom RG7CST
Ibanez Jem7VWH
Gibson Les Paul Standard
Fender Strat
Ovation Celebrity Acoustic

Amps:

Mesa/Boogie Mark IV 112 (not anymore )
Line 6 PODXT (bean) w/ model packs
Marshall AVT 50
Line 6 Spider II 210 
Crate Practice Amp

Pedals/FX:

Ibanez TS-808
Morley Bad Horsie II Wah
EVH Phase
Boss DD-3 Delay

Recording:

MacBook Pro
Korg D1600MKII (16 Track)
Acoustica Drum Pro (I think that's what it's called)

Stuff I Don't Use:

Boss DS-1
Boss Metal Zone
Dunlop Crybaby Wah x 2


----------



## David (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez RG1527 w/ blazes
Ibanez RG120
Squire Strat, 1980...

Amps/w/e:
Alesis 3630 Compressor
Line 6 POD XT Live
Line 6 412 cab
Carvin TS100 poweramp
BBE Sonic Maximizer (soon)
Furman Power supply (soon)
Marshall 10W
1970ish? Fender Super Reverb.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 9, 2006)

In this pic you see my Vetta II and my Crate Blue Voodoo cab, not the Mesa. Also the Shortboard FBV and Boss GT-8 (effects loop on Vetta II). The lights were done by Dr. Neon, the same guy that does West Coast Choppers, he did them for free... would have costed over a grand... the lights turn on via wireless remote, and there are also two strobes on each side.





Here is part of my studio set up, this is my room... on the left side there are my Roland V-Drums (not in pic). Both PC and MAC... that little box you see next to the TonePort switches between PC and MAC, so the control, monitor, mouse and keyboard go to both.





Some of my bands gear, I had to blur out the porn, sorry...





My custom PC I made, Dual Core AMD, 4 Gigs of Ram, HDTV, tons of more shit. And my Dual Core MAC Mini... I'm not even gonna to into software... My computer turns on via wireless remote...





My main set up right here...

GUITARS:
Ibanez S7420FMTW
Ibanez RG7421
Ibanez RG1527 Prestige
Ibanez S2120XAV Prestige
Ibanez AXS32
Ibanez SZ320MH WBR
Ibanez S something (rapped in hunting tape)
OLP 5-string bass
Rock Axe (first guitar, still rocks)

AMPS and EFFECTS:
Line 6 Vetta II 2.5
Boss GT-8
DigiTech Synth Wah
Boss Super Shifter
Korg Kaoss Pad 2
(sold the rest)

Recording: PC
Magix Sampitude 8 Pro (audio)
Waves Plug-ins
Fruity Loops (MIDI and SYNTHS)
Tons of more shit and every VSTi you can think of

MAC
Digital Performer 8 and tons of VSTi instruments

Roland V-Drums
Line 6 TonePort AX2

on and on and on...


----------



## 777 (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez Rg1527rb 2006
yamaha rbx170 bass
crafter ga-7 acoustic

Amps:
fender champion 30 DSP 
Drive 30 watt bass amp
searching for a 1/2 stack 

SOME ONE PLAEASE COMMENT ON MY "Solid state to tube wattage" THREAD!!!!


----------



## Elysian (Aug 9, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Guitars:
> 
> Jackson USA CS Soloist 7
> Washburn USA Sonic 7
> ...



whatd you do with the sheffield 1290's that came with the 412ms? or did you buy the cab with those speakers? i like the sheffields in my cab, and have another cab that needs some speakers, if you still got em and wanna get rid of em


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars,

'88 Ibanez S (unsure about the specifics)/compltely ass fucked
'00 Ibanez RG2027XVV, with Lundgrens
'04 Epi SG
Crappy Ibanez 12 string acoustic
Iberia classical acoustic
3/4 scale custom strat

Amps,

MG series 15 DFX Marshall 15 watt
GX-15 Crate 15 watt
AKG wireless system

Pedals/Effects,

Dunlop crybaby Wah, really damned old
coming soon... Boss OD-1

Recording, 

getting some soon
 
- -------------------------


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't have much but here it is.

Guitar:
customized Ibanez RG7420 with EMG HZ-7

Amp:
Line 6 HD147(no cab, working on it)

Other:
Rocktron Super C Hush(arrives today)
BBE Sonic Maximizer
Nady Power Conditioner and wireless system
Dunlop picks


----------



## Leon (Aug 9, 2006)

guitars:
Ibanez RG7621, stripped and clear coated, Blaze Custom (B) / Air Norton 7 (N)
Ibanez RG570RM, Tone Zone (B) / Air Norton (N)
Ibanez XV500, pink/purple, Tone Zone (B) / Air Norton (N)
Yamaha acoustic

amps:
Mesa Nomad 45 2x12 w/ JJ's
Sovtek Mig 100 H
Kustom 15w 1x8

effects:
TC Electronics G-Major
Dunlop Crybaby modded
Boss DS-1
DOD Envelope Filter
Big Muff Pi

cabs:
Marshall VS412

other:
George L's cables
Dunlop Jazz III picks
Behringer FCB1010


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 9, 2006)

Elysian said:


> whatd you do with the sheffield 1290's that came with the 412ms? or did you buy the cab with those speakers? i like the sheffields in my cab, and have another cab that needs some speakers, if you still got em and wanna get rid of em



I have a 1986 412MS, so it's pre-Sheffields - it came with the Celestions.


----------



## DSS3 (Aug 9, 2006)

It saddens me to see the lac of Mac's in your guys 'recording' setups .


----------



## Elysian (Aug 9, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I have a 1986 412MS, so it's pre-Sheffields - it came with the Celestions.


oh alright lol, mines a mid 90s one i think, though it does have 1 celestion in it


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 9, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez RG350DXW
Ibanez RG120
Jackson JS30
Lotus Les Paul
Modified Squier Bullet (new pickups and pots. Really only bought it for a cheap neck and body)
Alvarez RD8
Alvarez MD80-12
Starfield Acoustic (cant read the model number it's long faded away.)
Applause AE38

Bass:
Ibanez GSR200 (cheap but it gets the job done)

Preamp:
Carvin Tone Navigator

Amps:
Rogue GS-50R
Spider II 112

Recording:
Sony ACID Pro 6


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 10, 2006)

See sig.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 11, 2006)

DHA valvetone dual hiplate overdrive pedal (powered by 2 12ax7 valves), behringer v-amp2





crate gx 80 amp Ibanez RG320FA





cheap strat copy, peavey predator plus TR7 7 string 





Custom les paul, cheap prs style guitar 

i have a few other effects pedals too but i havent got round to updating my photos lol (rocktron black cat moan wah pedal, behringer dm100 (back up), some random korg ampworks thing (lil amp modeller)


----------



## 4nkam (Aug 11, 2006)

mJ


----------



## Angels Holocaust (Aug 12, 2006)

Guitars: 
BC Rich Mockinbird NT
Jackson RR3
Schecter C-7 Hellraiser

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Dual Rect (3 channel)

Effects and such:
Boss NS-1 Noise Suppressor
Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive


----------



## angryman (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Brord (Aug 12, 2006)

4nkam, that's one sick looking 5150, how did you pull it off making it look like that?


----------



## angryman (Aug 12, 2006)

Brord said:


> 4nkam, that's one sick looking 5150, how did you pull it off making it look like that?



Just got my lady to take the pick with flash on it dude, i take it you like my Rig of Doom then?


----------



## zak (Aug 12, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez 7321
Peavey N-type VTB (dont use that, only 6 strings)
Denver classical

Pedal:
Zoom 505II 

soon to be replaced by a Pod XT live

Amp: 
Peavey studio pro 112

recording:
Some cable i found at radio shack to hook upto my computer, and various cheap illegally downloaded mixing programs.

teaching rig: my 7321 with no amp.


----------



## hirah (Aug 13, 2006)

finally got pics of most of my stuff. missing a few guitars, practice setups and modelers and my recording setup.
but here are pictures that i have.
if you can't make out any of the gear, let me know.


----------



## Michael (Aug 13, 2006)

Marshall 1936 2x12
Biema 170watt Power Amp
Yamaha 31 band EQ
ADA MP1
Monterey Sevenstring (w/ Blaze/Blaze)
Ibanez RG1527 (w/ X2N7)


----------



## Sp3ktral (Aug 14, 2006)

^winner


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 14, 2006)

*Guitars:*

Bernie Rico Jr USA Custom 7-string Vixen (on the way...)
Ibanez K7-FB (D Sonic/PAF7)
Ibanez K7-BG (Dual PAF7)
Jackson DK7 Christian Olde Wolbers 7-string
ESP H-207 (soon to be departing...)
ESP F-205 (5-string bass w/ EMG DC40s)

*Amps:*

Mesa/Boogie Triaxis Preamp
Mesa/Boogie 2:90 Poweramp
Mesa/Boogie F-30 1x12 Combo Amp

*Rack Gear:*

TC Electronic G-Major
Korg DTR-1000 Tuner
Presonus Firepod
Presonus Eureka Preamp
Behringer T-1951 Tube EQ
Furman Power Conditioner
Boss NS-2 (Ok, not rack gear)

*Cabinets:*

Mesa 4x12 Oversized
Mesa 2x12
Carvin 4x10 Bass Cab

*Home Recording:*

Athlon 64 3700+ CPU
2 GB DDR400 ram
Raptor 10,000 RPM HD
nVidia 7800GT PCI-e Video Card
Presonus Firepod Recording Interface
M-Audio BX-5 Studio Monitors
M-Audio SBX Studio Subwoofer
M-Audio Keystation MIDI Controller
Shure SM57s
Cakewalk Sonar 5.0 Producer's Edition
Reason 3.0
Drumkit From Hell 2
Etc


----------



## steve777 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Mark. A (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh dude that's a fucking mad set up!!


----------



## Sp3ktral (Aug 14, 2006)

and my baby....


----------



## Veronica (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't have any pics of my guitars, but I do have two Gibsons and an Ibanez 7-string. I also have an old Marshall practice amp with a Boss DS-1.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Fender Telecaster w/ Dimarzio ToneZone in the Bridge
Schecter C-7 Blackjack w/ SD JB-7 (B) and SD '59-7 (N)

Line6 Duoverb-Discontinued Line6 modeling amp. Pretty much a Flextone without effects. I can't get a good distortion sound with it, though. Any Line6 users know why that could be? I just get a flub. 

I use a Zoom G2.1u for effects. It's pretty nifty.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Veronica said:


> I don't have any pics of my guitars, but I do have two Gibsons and an Ibanez 7-string. I also have an old Marshall practice amp with a Boss DS-1.



I remember the Gibson you got from your dad, the first guitar I have ever played on.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

telecaster90 said:


> Fender Telecaster w/ Dimarzio ToneZone in the Bridge
> Schecter C-7 Blackjack w/ SD JB-7 (B) and SD '59-7 (N)
> 
> Line6 Duoverb-Discontinued Line6 modeling amp. Pretty much a Flextone without effects. I can't get a good distortion sound with it, though. Any Line6 users know why that could be? I just get a flub.
> ...



The Duoverb just wasn't really made for good distortion. I tried it a while back and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Ror3h (Aug 16, 2006)

Ibanez RG550 with EMG 81 in the bridge
early 80's Ibanez Iceman with EMG's
late 80's Ibanez S450 (still has stock V1, S1, and V2 pickups - theyre awesome!)
Jackson DX10DFS

Boss NS-2
Boss TU-2
Dunlop Crybaby wah

ENGL Fireball + ENGL standard cab (I love this friggin amp!!!!)
PODxt with metal pack - for recording and quiet practice
Line 6 SpiderII 2x12 - old amp, eww










Currently saving up for an RG1527, so I shall be joining you 7 stringers


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 17, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> The Duoverb just wasn't really made for good distortion. I tried it a while back and didn't like it at all.



I was able to get some good sounds at one point with it, but lately, all I have is a flub 

This happen to any other Line6 users or is this a Duoverb exclusive problem?


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

For me, it was only with the Duoverb. I got some good sounds with the POD and Flextone II head.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 18, 2006)

my amps were stolen 

Guitars:
Schecter C7 blackjack
Schecter C1 elite w/emgs and Pa2 gain booster

Dorm rig:
15 watt fenders x2
Boss dd6 delay
Boss chorus ensemble 
line 6 uber metal pedal


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 18, 2006)

Guitars: 
Ibanez "blade grey" K7
Ltd MF-207
Jay Turser Doubleneck 6/12
Fender Tom Delonge Sig. Strat
Ibanez AS-73
Ibanez acoustic 6-string
Some no-name brand bass like a Fender/squire P-Bass that I made Fretless

Amps:
Peavey XXX Head and cab

Effects:
Digitech Whammy
Dunlop Original Crybaby
Rocktech Chorus
Danelectro Black Coffee and EQ
and A Zoom 606 pedal


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 18, 2006)

Guitar:
ESP H207

Amp:
Peavey Special 212

Effects:
Ibanez Weeping Demon


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 18, 2006)

A bit late to the game, but:

Guitars:-
Ibanez RG2027XVV
Ibanez RG1077XLRB
Ibanez RG1527BP
Ibanez RG1520GK
Steinberger Spirit GT-Pro
Fender Roland-Ready Strat
Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty
Epiphone Gothic Flying V

Amps:
Marshall 6100LM
Marshall TSL100
Marshall 1960A
Marshall Reverb 12

FX:
Roland GR-30 Guitar Synth (not really an FX)
Boss PW10 Wah
Boss CH-1
Digitech RP6


----------



## F 50 Lover (Aug 18, 2006)

Finally got some pics of the gear

RG7321 ( with Blazes):





RG7620:





F50:
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k52/Dan7620/mesa_full.jpg

RG320FM:
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k52/Dan7620/320_full.jpg

group:
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k52/Dan7620/both_front.jpg


----------



## Adam (Aug 18, 2006)

Guitars:
ESP/LTD M-307 
AntonioTsai 7 string

Amp:
1980's 100 wattAOR Laney Pro-tube lead head 
Marshall MG412 Cabinet 

FX:
Digitech RP20 Valve Preamp Processor
BOSS NS-2 Noise Supressor


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)

Good lord, what is that guitar with all the inlay work?


----------



## Adam (Aug 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> Good lord, what is that guitar with all the inlay work?


One of the supposive handmade guitars from Antoniotsai, a tawainese luthier.


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 20, 2006)

I really dig that head, Adam. You should do some tone vids


----------



## Adam (Aug 20, 2006)

Im about $400 in debt to my parents at the moment so a video camera at the moment is a no go


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahh well, enjoy that head 

Rofl that sounded homo


----------



## Michael (Aug 20, 2006)

Your M-307 is so metal!


----------



## Adam (Aug 20, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> Ahh well, enjoy that head
> 
> Rofl that sounded homo






Mawdyson said:


> Your M-307 is so metal!


Thanx!


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't know where else to put this, so I'll revive this old thread

cause I snapped a pic of most of my crap, along with my new 

addition the K7...sucker is mint, plays awesome, I totally dig

this guitar. I am converted. If anybody is shopping for a kick-

ass mahogany 7, do not overlook this guitar. Fuck the inlay, I 

Know it sucks, but as soon as you play this guitar, you wouldn't 

care if there were pictures of Korn and their families inlayed all

over the guitar (ok, maybe you would, but just barely.) It plays 

like absolute butter, and sounds awesome (stock pups). It came

with the factory strings still set up for A, I set it up for B with

11-58, tuned it once about 4 days ago, and haven't had to tune

it since.



Other stuff, the Mesa, 1 cab with V30s and the other with C90s,

JCRG7 with blaze custom bridge and evo neck, 1527 with blaze

custom bridge and AN7 neck, TCGystem, and my awesome blue

vaccum cleaner


----------



## Michael (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome rig! 

I've got some new stuff. I bought an ART effects unit for $120AUD a couple of weeks ago. And I'll have my ADA MicroTube Power Amp in two weeks.


----------



## Invader (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, here's my gear.

My only seven at the moment, a cheap Harley Benton:
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/HB7a.jpg

Squier Bullet
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/squier_bullet_special.jpg
I know, the intonation's out on the low E.

Jackson DX10
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/DX10/DX10.jpg
I know, the string locks from the nut are missing 

Charvel 475DLX
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/charvel2.jpg

Jackson Fusion Pro
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/FusionPro/FusionFront1.jpg

Jackson RR Pro
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/RRPro/RR.jpg

Gibson LP Studio
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/LPa.jpg

I also have 78 different amps:
http://www.cc.puv.fi/~e0300583/pics/pod.jpg

That's it. I'm have a custom Ran in the making, and I'd love to get a decent sevenstring ASAP.

edit: My post turned out to be a bit picture heavy so I'll just make them links instead.


----------



## bulb (Oct 14, 2006)

Guitars:
Gibson Les Paul Gary Moore Sig (burstbuckers)
LTD F-200 (emg hz crap)
Ibanez 7620 (Blaze Custom and Air Norton)
EBMM JP7 (piezo and stock jp pups)
Carvin dc 747 (lundgren m7 and stock neck and middle)
Schecter C7 (emg 707 and stock neck)
Schecter Stiletto 5 Custom Bass (emg hz)

Amps and stuff:
Engl Powerball w/z5
Vht Pittbull CLX 2x12 combo (has el34s right now and p50e speakers)
Podxt bean
Tc Gmajor and rfx midibuddy
Maxon od808
Ibanez ts808 reisssue
Boss ns2
Mxr smart Gate
Orange ppc412c (vin30)
Mesa 2x12 (vin 30)

Ill post some pics when i get home!


----------



## Shaman (Oct 14, 2006)

Here I go:

Guitars:
Schecter Hellraiser C-7
Gibson SG Gothic with EMG 81 and 85
A Yamaha steelstring acoustic
an old nylon string acoustic
LTD 4 string bass

Amps: 
Peavey 6505
Mesa Single Recto

Cab:
Marshall 2X12" with Eminence Swamp Thangs

Effects:

Ibanez TS9 (used as a booster)

Other:
Koch LB120-II Power attenuator


----------



## Deef (Oct 15, 2006)

Guitar----> I have various guitars, mostly regular bolt-on stuff that I upgrade later.

Amps:

Amps are what I like to spend Money on... 






Framus Cobra/ Engl SE/ Bogner Uberkab






Mesa Single Rectifier / Engl Fireball/ Mesa Rectocab and Genz Benz G-flex 2x12


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 16, 2006)

Time to update my list I guess

*Guitars:*

Ibanez UV7PWH with original Edge 7 trem
Ibanez S7420BP with PAF7 bridge pickup
Ibanez RG7421XLGN with Blaze pickups
Ibaez AJ307CENT acoustic 7
Schecter A7 Avenger
Squire Stagemaster 7
Luthier built Flying V
BC Rich Bronze Warlock with X2N bridge pickup (original 1979 model)

*Amps/FX:*

Furmann PL8E power conditioner
Korg DTR2000 rack tuner
AKG 3000 series wireless
Digitech Whammy
Digitech GNX4
Marshall 20/20 power amp
Rocktron Velocity 120 power amp
2x Marshall 1936 2x12's

Rocktron Chameleon
Behringer FCB1010


----------



## Lozek (Oct 16, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez S7420bp
Gordon Smith SG, custom built to my spec
Charvel Model 4?
Jackson PS2
BC Rich Bich (currently in parts)
Hohner Les Paul (first guitar, currently unplayable)
Parts of an RG that need to be sold
Random Spanish guitar
Random Yamaha guitar (not wired, needs to be sold)
Spector Euro 5 string bass

Amps:
Marshall JCM800 ('82 model with all the power filters and none of the cheap components that were used after '85)
Keeley SD-1 with seeing eye&ultra-mod
Random volume boost pedal
Digitech 2112
Digitech Control 8
BBE 362
Rocktron Hush
Korg DTR100 tuner
Mesa Simul-Class 2:90
Mesa Recto cab with V30's
Marshall 1960 cab with G12's


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

Sweet setup you've got there, Patrick.


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 16, 2006)

Guitars:
Schecter C-7 Hellraiser
Gibson Les Paul Standard
ESP Explorer
Ibanez RG 270 (With Duncans Pickups: Neck:SH-2, Middle:SSL-4, Bridge:SH-6)
Yamaha APX-6

Amps:
ENGL Powerball V2
Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 50
2 * Marshall JCM 900 4x12 Cab
Marshall Valvestate VS 15

Rack:
Rocktron Intellifex
Rocktron Patchmate
Korg DTR-2

Other Stuff:
Rocktron Midimate
Visual Sound Jekyll & Hyde
Ibanez Tubescreamer
Behringer V-Amp 2
Boss TU-2


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Oct 18, 2006)

*guitars*
Peavey predator plus TR7 (7 string)
ibanez RG320FA 
custom mirrorball les paul
wesley acrylic les paul
cheapass stratocopy

*amps*
Crate Gx80 (with celestion speaker)
vox vigilante
marshall mgdfx15 (currently my doorstop )

*effects*
digitech GSP7 rack effects/preamp
behringer v-amp2
DHA valvetone dual hi plate 2 overdrive pedal (valve powered )
rocktron black cat moan wah pedal
behringer dm100 distortion modeller



edit im selling my crate amp to raise funds so i can pull the trigger on a behringer lx210 amp which is basically a v-amp pro with a 2x10 cab in one nifty package


----------



## Jerich (Nov 17, 2006)

MMMmmmmm guitar rigs........

My favorite AGILE Interceptor with My Gearheads.net Hex 7 string pickups
top to bottom
Brunetti XL120 EVII
Digitech Valve FX
Mesa Triaxis
Korg tuner
TC Electronics G sharp (((great product too)))
Stewart 1000 power amp
2) Marshall Mono Bloc el 100/100 w/ rare...Sovtek's red tip
8) yes 8 Marshall 1960 cabs........

Not seen in photo but behind rig..three Decimator pedals
Zaolla and Monster cables
DOD YJM pedal
Digitech Control One pedal board
Axess four to two switcher...all works from valve FX Midi and Brunetti MIDI
Mesa Road King switched Via a A/B/Y box to a Mesa 2x12 and Road Kind cabinet...

Ashtray name brand unknown ...Filled YES to the top.....


----------



## noodles (Nov 17, 2006)

Shit, brotha, how many cabs do you need?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 17, 2006)

lol really, but a bajillion cans do look awesome.

I didn't post a pic before, so here's one of my gear, kinda blurry but whatever.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 17, 2006)

Electric Guitars:
Ibanez RG7420
Jackson RX10D Trans Red (Free!)
Washburn X50Q
Yamaha RGX121s
2x Fender Mex Strats
Fenix Tele
Charvel Model 3 (I think  - being refinished)

Acoustics:
Eko something or other
Washburn Cumberland
Vintage V400 (awesome!)
A. Morales Classical (#2003)

Amps:
Peavey 6505 + Marshall 1960B cab
Vox Valvetronix 120w 2x12
Homemade Rackmount (clean amp)
Marshall MG30DFX
Marshall MG15DFX

Gear:
Electro-Harmonix Big Muff
Dod Death Metal
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
Boss CE-5 Chorus Ensemble
Boss TU-2 Chromatic Tuner
Ibanez TS10 Tubescreamer
Zoom RFX 2101 Rack FX
Rocktron Hush Super C.

Other Shit:
Planet Waves cables
Pickboy Reefers and Dunlop Stiffo Nylon Stubby's
Turkish Oud
Jim Dunlop DC-Brick type power supply
Pretentious, or what?


----------



## 4nkam (Nov 18, 2006)

Fairly recent pix of my stuff:













mJ


----------



## skinhead (Nov 18, 2006)

Guitars:
Ibanez Universe MC modded (with space shoes xD).




Amp:
soon a Vintage Electric Ñu Twin.




Carvin cab





Boss BF2

House practice:
Guitar rig.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 18, 2006)

Jerich,

I'm glad you're reading this and not listening to it seeing how you're probably deafer than Helen Keller from all those 4x12s and all. 

Seriously do you use all those cabs? Where do you gig? Most club owners bitch about one 4x12 around here.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 18, 2006)

4nkam said:


> Fairly recent pix of my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, nice cab that with 'tallica picture!

and nice rig!


----------



## Jerich (Nov 18, 2006)

guys since i play in four bands i need the equipment to go to four separate rehearsal halls...I played this rig altogether once...and it was so loud that I am sterile now!! thank you.... Big is always better...

I really have to get all my stuff in one room one time next year to take a photo...some stuff has never seen each other....i have so much crap!! it makes me sick...hahaha!! thanks guys....

Noodles... I have two road Kings with 2x12's and Road King 4x12 Ported...way to heavy to move..on the road.


----------



## rummy (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## skinhead (Nov 19, 2006)

rummy nice Laney.

I try it and it's really rocker!


----------



## svart (Nov 20, 2006)

Jackson Ke-7
(once I can afford one, a CS kelly 7 will be added)

Mesa triple rectifier 3ch head
Mesa 4x12" cab with black shadows

Boss ns-2 noise gate


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2006)

4nkam said:


> Fairly recent pix of my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheesh. That'll do. 

How's the GC Pro? I have an original, and I like but not love it...


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 20, 2006)

Guitars:

Les Paul copy - Cruiser By Crafter (plays just like the real thing)

Squire StageMaster 7 string

Fender Telecaster

Cruiser By Crafter Electro-Acoustic

Raymondo Classical Guitar (beautiful)

Washburn Rocker Series

Washburn Pro Series Bass

Amps:

The Crate Shockwave GT3500 runs one cab whilst the Crate Powerblock Runs another.

Effects:

Crybaby Wha goes into both Cabs

Boss router to split into two amps.

Ibanez Flange, Zoom Overdrive, Boss Ds1 goes into the Crate Powerblock.

Explain????

The Shockwave gives some beautiful high end which i wanted to emphasize so i kick off most of the low end.

I use the boss Ds1 and the Crate powerblock to give all the mid and low end. Using the two amps together gives a brilliantly loud and clear sound with a smooth lead sound and a powerful and clear Rhythm sound.

Makes those low B powerchords Rumble with Clarity. Also gives a slight Chorus effect.


----------



## 4nkam (Nov 20, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Sheesh. That'll do.
> 
> How's the GC Pro? I have an original, and I like but not love it...



It's great  At first (before receiving it) I had to keep going back and forth between a few manuals to see how I would be programming stuff now and in the future but once started to actually get into it, it was a piece of cake...so far  But...for what I eventually would like to do, I would need a few more IA switches so I think I will upgrade to the Axess FX1 down the road.

mJ


----------



## JoelLXVI (Apr 28, 2007)

Guitars:
Ibanez RG350DX
Fender Strat (made in Taiwan)
Yamaha APX-700-12 (12-string acoustic-electric)

Amps: 
Vox ac-30cc2
(Fried lmao) Park 10-watt

Oh and Effects:
MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive
Dunlop Cry-baby
Ibanez TS7 tubescreamer


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2007)

Jackson DK2M w/ EMG 81/85
Sabine RT-1601
ADA MP1 
ADA MicroTube 100watt Power Amp
Marshall 1936 2x12
Sometimes I use a BOSS DS-1 for a little lead boost.


----------



## bulb (Apr 29, 2007)

i forget if i posted here or not, so what the hell ill do it again wheee!!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 29, 2007)

ESP LTD H207
RGR7 project (won't be done for awhile)

Peavey Special 212 (soon to be replaced with Atomic Reactor 112)
Pod XT (all model packs)


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 29, 2007)

Must. Fight. Urge. To. Post. Pictures...... 














I need a new cab, but no extra money right now.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Apr 29, 2007)

GUITARS:
Fender Stratocaster

AMPS:
Roland Cube 30

FX:
Dime CFH wah
DOD YJM308 overdrive

So yeah, did I ever mention my house burned down, along with my Dual Recto and Orange 2x12 cab? Not to mention my Ibanez JEM and a couple of effects pedals. All the above is all I saved (and only because I was lending the stuff to my friend at the time.)

Guys, insurance is important. Seriously.

<_<
>_>

I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## heffergm (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for the crap picture:

- JSX head
- Avatar 2x12 cab w/2x V30's.
- UV777BK
- Boss DD3, Keeley DS-1 (don't have the keeley yet... although to be honest, I don't think I should have bothered. The JSX is about perfect for me).


----------



## kmanick (Apr 29, 2007)

here's my rig (the ESP is gone though)
the 5150 combo is sitting on an Avatar 2X12 with hellatone 30's in it.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 29, 2007)

^
Nice


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2007)

here's my amp setup right now


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2007)

Dude, I love that camo casing.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 29, 2007)

For now:

Guitars:
Schecter Revenger-7 w/ Blaze bridge
Squier Strat w/ Super Distortion bridge, graphtech string trees and lots of stickers
Ibanez AX110XL
Seagull S12+
Fender Jazz Bass V

Effects (rarely used):
Korg AX-1G
Behringer Octaver

Amps:
Line6 Flextone II 1x12 combo
Line6 Flextone II HD
Line6 Floorboard
Behringer BG412H

Recording:
Digidesign MBox
Apple 14" iBook
Apex dynamic mic (SM58 knockoff)
Behringer B-2 Pro condensor

Other:
M-Audio Keystation 88es w/ sustain pedal

Hoping to add more recording gear, change my live rig (the half-stack), add more effects/guitars, etc.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mawdyson said:


> Dude, I love that camo casing.


I love it too, I wonder if I can order Randall cabs with it on them, I know carlino has urban camo ones


----------



## col (Apr 30, 2007)

Schecter C7 Blackjack
Ran custom Invader 7 (on order)
REK custom 7 (on order)

Framus Cobra
Peavey 6505

VHT Fatbottom

Ibanez UE405
George Dennis volume/phaser

Presonus Firepod
HP laptop and Cubase


----------



## Shaman (Apr 30, 2007)

My stuff:

Guitars:
-Carvin DC727
-Schecter Hellraiser C-7
-Gibson SG Gothic w. EMG's
-LTD 4string bass
-Yamaha acoustic
-an old nylon string acoustic

Gear:
-Peavey 6505
-Mesa Single Rectifier
-Marshall 2X12" w. V30's
-Koch LB120-II atteunator
-Ibanez TS9

Other:
-Presonus BlueTube mic pre
-M-audio Delta 66 
-Shure SM57
-Beyerdynamic Opus69
-TSM MT87 condenser mic
-PDP CX series drum kit w. Tama Iron Cobra's
-DDRUM bass drum trigger and shure mics
-two hands and a peni... oops!

The Carvin (PearWhite, birdseye maple fretboard w. 6100's)





Weapons of mass destruction





The Hellraiser





I need to take some pics of the drums too someday...


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 30, 2007)

New board with some changes.


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2007)

^ Do you actually use them?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 30, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> ^ Do you actually use them?



What do you mean?


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2007)

The pedals, do you actually use them or just there for the ladies. 

Just messing with you.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 30, 2007)

what do all of those do? I see 3 delays on there, lol


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 30, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> The pedals, do you actually use them or just there for the ladies.
> 
> Just messing with you.



I use all of them for the most part. Some are a little weird and others are pretty conventional. 

I have a couple of some effects on there. Three delays, two choruses, a flange, a phase, a tremolo, two ring mods, an overdrive, a fuzz and a wah pedal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 30, 2007)

bulb said:


> i forget if i posted here or not, so what the hell ill do it again wheee!!



is that a holdsworth model? how is the smoothness/sound/overall feel?


----------



## mgood (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll probably forget and leave something out. But I'll give it a shot.

Current rig:








Carvin AC120 power conditioner
Korg DT-1PRO tuner
Carvin CG200 compressor
Carvin B1500 bass head
SKB 6-space rack
Carvin BRX10 4x10 cab
Carvin BRX12 2x12 cab

The old rig (retired, in storage):




Carvin PRO BASS II (PB400A) head
Carvin V410T 4x10 cab
Carvin V115 1x15 cab
Pictured with my Carvin LB70 and BB75P

Geetar rig:




Carvin Nomad combo amp
Carvin 112E 1x12 extension cab
(Both have the Celestion Vintage 30 speakers they came with. I think Carvin is using a different speaker in these now.)
FS22 footswitch (which also works with the bass amp)
Pictured with my Bolt and DC747





Ibanez TS-808 Tube Screamer




 













2003
BOLT - Six-string guitar with bolt-on neck
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
SP - Sperzel locking tuners
SS - String saver graphite saddles
22B - C22B humbucking bridge pickup with coil splitter
30 - Always-on switch for bridge humbucker
BMF - Birdseye maple fretboard
ABD - Abalone dot inlays
BMPH - Birdseye maple headstock overlay
PB - Pearl blue
WP - White pearloid pickguard
DK - Dome knobs
Pearloid truss rod cover that I made from a spare pickguard.

















2004
DC747 - 7-string 3-pickup guitar
NKOA - Koa neck and body sides
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard
30 - On switch for bridge pickup
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SS - String Saver saddles
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
(The Legacy is not mine, unfortunately.)













1986 - eBay score. This was bought as a replacement for my first bass, an '87 I bought new when I was in high school.
V440T - Four-string bass with maple set neck, maple body, ebony fretboard, mother of pearl dot inlays, brass nut, M22B humbucking pickups, Schaller tuners, and Kahler bass tremolo.
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
Straploks by Dunlop which I installed after I got it
B - Black









1989.5
LB70 - 4-string bass with maple neck through maple sides, H13B stacked humbucking pickups (standard in 1989), 1990-style "pointy" headstock, black headstock, Schaller bridge, Carvin 22:1 ratio tuners, active-only electronics with volume, blend, bass, treble, deep boost switch for neck pickup, bright boost switch for bridge pickup, phase switch, and pickup selector
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard (side dots only)
PR - Pearl red













2003
B4F - Four-string fretless bass with bolt-on neck
FI - Inlayed fret lines
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
AC - Active/passive electronics
V - Flying V shaped headstock
ASH - Swamp ash body
QTB - Translucent sapphire blue over 1/2" AAAA quilted maple top 
QPH - Matching quilted maple headstock overlay









Bunny Brunel signed the back with a paint pen. That was done while it was being built and it's under the clear coat so it won't come off.




You really want to click this one to see the grain full size:








2005
BB75PF - Bunny Brunel signature 5-string fretless bass w/piezo bridge
KOA - Koa body sides
5K - 5-piece laminated koa neck with two maple strips
FK - 1/2" flamed koa top
3PB - 3-piece body sides with maple center
NS - Neck is covered by figured top
FKPH - Flamed koa headstock overlay
TN - Tung oil finish back of neck
H50 - Replace J99 pickup with H50N
50 - Custom option - two H50N's, no HB pickup
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
Black logo
Flamed koa truss rod cover was given to me by a friend.

















2002 - Bought slightly used in '03.
BB70P - Bunny Brunel signature 4-string bass w/piezo bridge, HB bridge pickup, and coil splitter
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
HS - Hipshot bass detuner (which I installed after I got it)
SL - Straploks by Dunlop (which I installed after I got it)
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard (side dots only)
HB2N - Neck position HB4 humbucking pickup
31 - Coil splitter for neck pickup (so that they each have one)
5MW - 5-piece laminated maple neck with two walnut strips
3W - 3-piece body sides; walnut back, 1/8&#8221; maple center, ½&#8221; Claro walnut top
FWPH - Figured walnut headstock overlay
DLSB - Drop shadow logo black
Figured walnut truss rod cover was given to me by another friend. He had it made for his guitar but didn't like the way it matched - or didn't match. It matches this headstock nicely.









2003
BB75P - Bunny Brunel signature 5-string bass w/piezo bridge, HB bridge pickup, and coil splitter
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard (side dots only)
H50 - Replace standard J99 single-coil neck pickup with H50N stacked humbucker (neck position only)
5M - 5-piece laminated maple neck with two koa strips
KOA - Koa body sides
TF - Tung oil satin finish






Gear transport:




2002 Chevy Silverado ext/cab with camper shell to keep amps and cabs out of the rain.


----------



## bulb (Jul 31, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> is that a holdsworth model? how is the smoothness/sound/overall feel?



yeah its the fatboy, quite honestly i have yet to play a 6 string i love more, and thats WITH the stock pups, so djenty, so smooth and the damn thing plays itself, its seriously the muse of all my 6 stringer riffs...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 1, 2007)

jackson cow7
jackson custom shop [for me lol]dinky
jackson king v standard
charvel model 6
ibanez rg 550
ibanez jem
gibson les paul
epiphone les paul jr
fender strat.58
esp stdsv

marshall jcm 800
jcm 900
peavey 6505[still waiting for its arrival]
2x 4x12 marshall lead-1960 jcm 900 stereo cabs

gt6
ada mp1.
various peddles and stomp boxes i dont use any more.
that is all.............................................................for now


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 1, 2007)

The guitars:













...and I dont have a pic of the amp.  PodXT, Carvin TS100, Vader 2x12


----------



## Anomalous (Aug 31, 2007)

Guitar
as of now all i have is a b.c. rich warlock
Amp
Crate 15 watt amp


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 31, 2007)

No more case of doom?


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2007)

Yup, ordered a Mesa shockrack. Got tired of hauling around the case of doom.

The other stuff in the picture is Siggy's Mark IV halfstack, and my recently quired Roland JCM-120 head.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 31, 2007)

this is it for college











i've also got a 6 string dean that i leave at my friends apartment down the street so i dont have to take my guitar with me every time i go down there


----------



## plusyear (Aug 31, 2007)

*Guitars*
ESP M-II Deluxe
Schecter c-7 Plus
Schecter C-7
Jackson RR3
HB 7

*Amps*
Line 6 Vetta Combo
Behringer LX1200H

*Cabinet*
Randall 4*12 Cab

*MFX & misc fx*
Boss Gt-8
Vox Tonelab SE
Cry Baby
BBE Sonic Stomp
Boss DS-1
FCB 1010


----------



## Anomalous (Aug 31, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> *Guitars:*
> 
> Ibanez S7420BP with PAF7 bridge pickup
> Ibanez RG7421XLGN with Blaze pickups
> ...


good god



hirah said:


> finally got pics of most of my stuff. missing a few guitars, practice setups and modelers and my recording setup.
> but here are pictures that i have.
> if you can't make out any of the gear, let me know.



oh my god i wish i could afford shit like that


----------



## Variant (Aug 31, 2007)

*Guitars*
Ibanez RG2228 (F# B E A D G B E)
Conklin GTBD7 (F# B E A D F# B)
Ibanez acoustic (tunings vary)

*Preamps*
Line 6 PodXT (with all model packs)
ART SGX2000 Express 
ART X15 Ultrafoot MIDI controller

*Pedals & Synths*
Boss DS-1 distortion
Boss SYB-3 synth
Boss LS-2 line splitter/selector 
Ibanez TS7 overdrive
Morley Bad Horsie wah
Digitech XP100 Whammy/Wah
Rocktron Banshee talk box
(2) Korg G5 synths
Korg G4 rotary speaker simulator

*Studio*
PreSonus Firepod firewire recording interface
M-Audio 88-key MIDI/USB keyboard interface
Dell XPS M2010 20" portable workstation
Stienberg Cubase LE software


----------



## spinecast213 (Aug 31, 2007)

guitars:
ibanex RG7421
jackson JDR-94
jackson rx-10b
ovation legend 1617 (for sale)

amps:
crate GT212
crate GX-15

effects:
Digitech RP20 valve
Digitech RP12
DOD grunge pedal (never use it)
BOSS GE-7 EQ
original crybaby wah


thats it.


----------



## crewchief (Aug 31, 2007)

Alright my first post here so here goes nothing. Also don't hate me for the Gibby I play as hard as the next guy.


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 1, 2007)

Guitars:
- Jackson USA SL1
- ESP Eclipse II STBC Standar series
- Jackson DK7 COW signature
- Westbury Custom-S ('76 model)
- Cort X-TH

Amps:
- Krank Revolution head red & chrome grill
- Krank Revolution 4x12 red & chrome grill

Racks:
- Furman PL8-IIE
- Korg DTR-1000
- Rocktron Intellifex Blackface
- Alesis Quadraverb GT

Pedals:
- Dunlop Crybaby 95Q

Controllers:
- Behringer FCB1010 midi foot controller


----------



## angryman (Sep 1, 2007)

Guitars :
Ibanez 1527 w/Blazes
Ibanez 7321 w/Blazes
Gibson Explorer (76 model) w/Invader
Gibson Les Paul studio w/JB
Yamahah SG2000 w/JB
PRS Singlecut w/JB

Amps :
2 x 5150 mkI
2 x Marshall JCM 800 Cabs w/Vintage 30's
1973 Marshall cab w/G12T65's
Crate practice amp

Fx:
Maxon OD808
Boss SD1
Boss DS1
Boss TU2
Boss NS2
Boss DD3
Boss RV5
Boss PH3
Marshall Echohead
Marshall Regenerator


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2007)

ibanez Rg1527 (greeny black finish???) soon to have blaze custom+blaze neck
ESP horizon NT II DBSB finish SD JB/59
Caparison Dellinger II Pro Black Soon to have white SD invader/59 

ENGL Fireball and matching ENGL 4x12

Pod xt with all the pacs 

various pedals that i never use at all.


----------



## XEN (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Sep 2, 2007)

crewchief said:


> Alright my first post here so here goes nothing. Also don't hate me for the Gibby I play as hard as the next guy.


----------



## bryanarzaga (Jul 26, 2009)

Guitars :
Ibanez 1527
Ibanez GRX720
Ibanez RG2020X
Ibanez 1608
Ibanez 3120
Ibanez USARG30 Amber
Ibanez USARG30 Green
Ibanez RT150 93
ESPLTD MH103

Amps :
2 Blackstar HT5S Head + Cab

Fx:
Artec Soloist
Artec SEDL
Artec EQ+tuner
Artec Vintage Chorus
Artec Vintage Phaser
EHX Holy Grail Reverb
Ibanez Demon Wah
BBE Sonic Stomp
Dunlop Classic Crybaby
Washburn Blues OD
Biyang ADL
custom OD808


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 26, 2009)

nothing wrong with a bump like this 


The best part is looking at everyone's posts and their profiles to see how much has changed. It's like a time capsule.


Guitars:
Carvin DC727 (BKP War Pig/Duncan Jazz)
Ibanez Explorer 7 (War Pig/Junk)
Ibanez RG7620 (Evo7/AN7)
Kramer FR2027SM (Parts)

Amps:
Madison Divinity II 120w, factory-installed mid cut switch.
Peavey Triumph 60w 1x12 combo

Cab:
Peavey MS412 with G12K-85s

Effects:

Boss GT-8
EHX Holy Grail
iSP Decimator
BBE Sonic Maximizer Rackmount
Boss TU-2


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll be apart of this.

Guitars:
Carvin DC135 (with an SD SH6)
BC Rich Gunslinger Retro Blade
Fender Strat (with Bill Lawrence single coil)
Squier Strat

Amp:
Randall T2
Marshall 4 x 12

Other stuff:
Line Pod XT Live
Bodenhammer Bloody Murder
Boss DD-3
Boss NS-2
MXR 6 band EQ


----------



## Used666 (Jul 26, 2009)

Guitars:
Suhr Pro Series S3
Ibanez RGA121
PRS Singlecut SE
Fender 60th Anniversary Strat
Fender Celtic Showmaster
Ibanez SA120

Amp:
Fractal Audio Axe FX Ultra
Carvin DCM1000
Orange 2x12

Other:
Behringer FCB1010
Boss RC-2


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 26, 2009)

Sure...why not

Guitars:
BC Rich Draco first year edition
BC Rich Draco second year edition

Amp:
Peavey DTX
Vader 4X12

Other:
Boss NS2
Coffin Blood Drive


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 26, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Guitars->
> Ibanez
> 1988 RG750 (Breed Set)
> 1989 RG760 (modded H-S-H, Super3, Blue Velvet, Breed Neck)
> ...



_3 years later:_

Guitars->
Ibanez 
1988 RG750 (Breed Set)
1989 RG760 (modded H-S-H, Super3, Blue Velvet, Breed Neck)
1991 RG565 (Breed Bridge, Pro Track)
2009 XPT700 (Blackouts)

2006 Schecter C7 Blackjack w/Blackouts
(Currently For Sale)

Main Rig->
Laney GH50L (w/KT77s)
Weber MASS100
Avatar Vintage 2-12 with Emi Swamp Thangs
Bodenhamer Bloody Murder
ISP Decimator
Boss GT-8 (4-cable setup)

Practice Rig->
Line 6 Spider III 75


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW OLD THREAD!!!!!!!! 








Nick1 said:


> Pictures by Peruccirlz - Photobucket
> 
> 
> Guitars
> ...














My Gear July 2009.........


Ernie Ball Music Man 2009 Silhouette in white with maple neck and fretboard. Dimarzio AT-1 in the bridge Area 67 in the middle and soon to be a Liquifire in the neck. Graphtech saddles. Also has Tremol-no and upgraded pearl oid tuning knobs like the JP models do. 

Fender American Deluxe Ash Strat with rosewood fretboard. Fully pro scalloped. Dimarzio Virtual Solo in the bridge and Area 67 in the middle and Virtual Vintage Heavy Blues II in the neck. Graphite nut. 

Carvin Cobalt S750 Acoustic with brass bridge pins and a graphite nut. 


AMP is a Egnater Rebel 20 

In loop of Egnater is a Boss CE-5 and MXR Carbon Copy. 

In front of Egnater is a Blackstar HT- Dual Preamp Boss TU2. 
MXR phase 90. Dunlop Wylde Wah.
MXR Classic Distortion, MXR Custom Shop Over Drive. 
Cabs are a 412 Avatar Speakers closed back Carpet Slant with Vintage 30s. The top cab is an Egnater 212 quarter open with Celestion 80 watters. 


2nd rig is a V-Series 5 watt tube amp. In front is a Boss DD-7 used for looping and a Boss DS-1 for some dirt. 

Teaching Rig is a Roland Cube 60 or 80 X and a Boss SD-1 


Mogomi Cables. 


Recording is still the same.



Wow My Rig is SO Much Smaller Than it Used To Be...........Damn, I Need Some More Gear ASAP!!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 27, 2009)

*Amps:*
Randall RM100 MTS

Preamps: Ultra - Hi-gain Module

*Cabinets:*

Rivera Knucklehead Top

*Speakers:*

Celestion Vintage 30 (60 watt)

*Guitars:*

Ibanez RG7620 7 string - Pickups: Stock Dimarzios at the moment but I'll have an EVO in the bridge and a Blaze in the neck in a few weeks.

TTM Devastator 6 string - Soon to be sporting Sperzel Locking tuners and an Original Floyd rose + OFR locking nut.

*Cables:* 

The new Ibanez ones, I miss the planet wave gold plated 15 foot ones though 
Ashton POS 2ft for the cab.

*Plectrums:* 

Repping Jazz II's!

*Strings:* 

D'addario 9-42-58 A# Standard

*Effects:* 

Morley Pro Series wah, Rocktron OD (I don't use it much), Amdek Flanger (Broken )

*Straps:* 

ESP, Dimarzio Clip-lock.

*Microphones:* 

I have a singstar mic. at the moment but I may invest in a shure SM57 

I use guitar pro 4 and power tab.

*pants for air*


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 27, 2009)

*Rig in Korea*
Vox AC30 CC2X (alnico blue)

Shine (korean company) Sevenstring with a floyd rose bridge.
Burns Barracuda
Fender American strat w/ Lace hot gold pups

FX:
Vox Brit Boost (used as a really nice clean boost)
Boss Slicer
Boss RV-5
Boss DD-7
Ibanez Tubescreamer (love it)
Boss Twin Pedal loopstation

Recording:
iMac 3.06 ghz Quad Core
1tb Hardrive
750 seagate external
Reason 4
Logic 8 (soon to be 9)
Apogee Duet
Axiom 25 
POD X3

i used this for my ambient material live and i use the standard JCM 2000 Marshall heads live at clubs when im playing in my post rock band

Rig in NY

Genz Benz El Diablo 100 (soon to be a peters custom or a blackstar S1-200)
A pedal board consisting of (takes breathe)
Boss DD-6
Line6 Verbzilla
Boss Gigadelay
Boss Space Echo
Boss Phase Shifter
Ibanez Tone Lok phaser
Digitech Whammy
Zvex OOH-WAH 2
Fender Blender
Seymou Duncan Tweak Fuzz
Boss Hyper Fuzz
Boss RC-50 loop station extrodanaire
...i feel like im forgetting something.

Sidejack Baritone - tone zone p-90 bridge and virtual p-90- neck
Sidejack Bigsby (first run) seymour duncan hot p-90 and vintage p-90 neck
Dearmond Bajo Jet with 2k-pups (sound awesome)
Black Takamine 12 string acoustic
Epiphone Sheraton II (still never played an ES 335 that sounds better than this Epi)
Schecter baritone 7 string (cant remember the name)
Deluxe American Jazz Bass ('98)

recording rig is the same as my Korea one BUT, i have a set of mics and a MOTU 828 so i can record drums and some pre sonus preamps and headphone amps and compressor to keep things nice and warm.

w00t! that was fun.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 27, 2009)

*Guitars*

Ibanez RGTHRG1 (upgraded with edge pro bridge, prestige hardware and EMGs).
Ibanez UV777P (Last model before they ditched the lo-pro, BKP nailbomb/cold sweat).
Ibanez ________ (Coming soon )
Crafter 6 string concert acoustic (Love love).
Yamaha 12 string dreadnought acoustic (sucks).
Ashton 6 string dreadnought (also sucks).

*Amp*

Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (Revision G 2 channel).

*Cab*

Mesa Boogie Rectifier Slant 4X12.

*Effects*

MXR GT-OD Overdrive.
ISP Decimator.
Boss DD3 Delay.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Guitars*
Ibanez RG7321
(in about 2 weeks) Ibanez RG7620 W/ Dimarzio blaze + cosmo hardware
Gibson Les Paul Custom
Dean FBD ML

*Amps*
Main live rig: Ashdown Fallen Angel 60 Head
2x Ashdown 4x12 cabinets (one each Base and angled; loaded with 70 watt Celestons; I'm thinking of only using the angled for my live rig though)

Quiet practice set-up: Marshall Avt50 combo 

*Effects:*
Rocton Flange, Crybaby wah, Boss reverb rack unit.

*Recording set up*: 
Apple Macbook pro: 2.4ghz intel core 2 duo, 4gb Ram, Logic studio 8 (soon to be 9)
M-Audio Firewire solo interface
Sure SM57 Mic
Sony md50 Monitoring headphones
+when my student loan comes through: M-audio Studiophile Q40 headphones and Studiophile BX5a Deluxe speakers

That's my lot!!


----------



## Meldville (Jul 27, 2009)

*Guitars*
Ibanez RG7621M w/ Bareknuckle Pickups (PK bridge, MM neck)
Ibanez RG7421 (en route now, soon to have DiMarzio Evolution bridge and Air Norton neck)

*Amp/Cab*
Engl E504 Straight 100
Vader 4x12 cabinet

*Effects*
Boss GE7
Boss HR2
Boss DD3
MXR Carbon Copy

Boss RC2 (for samples/interludes)
Boss FS (for the RC)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2009)

Geetars:

Ibanez RGT42DX - EMG81/85, OFR
Ibanez RG7421 - Blaze Custom, Black mirror pickguard
Ibanez RG7321 - X2N-7, Blaze Bridge (in the neck)
Custom RG7 - Evo7, Blaze Neck, Killswitch, Lo Pro Edge 7
Takamine GS330s (I think...?) - Stock
Takamine G240 (I think...?) - Stock
Ibanez SR305 - Stock

Amp: 

Crate XT212

Effects:

Korg Toneworks Pandora PX4D
Line 6 Floor Pod

Picks:

Dunlop Tortex 1.0mm

Cables:

Planet Waves


----------



## newfinator (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess I might as well participate

Guitars:
Ibanez UV777BK - Evo 7 in the bridge
Ibanez 550 (road flare red) - Evo's in bridge and neck
Peavey Wolfgang standard (amber flamed maple) - stock
1985 Kramer Pacer Imperial (black) - Evo's in bridge 
1986 Kramer Pacer Deluxe (red) - Evo's in bridge 
Yamaha APX 7 steeel string acoustic
Almansa 436 classical
Yamaha silent classical guitar SLG120NW
Yamaha RBX 550 Bass
A solid body electric that I made from a felled basswood tree that I had milled. It looks like a Kramer Baretta - Fred in bridge
A heavily modified late 70's Ibanez strat copy - JB in the bridge
An unamed telecatser copy

Amps:
Mesa/Boogie Mark IV combo
Peavey 5150 Head
Carvin Legacy Head
Peavey Bandit
Hughes & Kettner Metal Shredder

Cabinets:
Mesa/Boogie 4x12 Recto (V30s)
Marshall 4x12 Silver Jubilee with Celestion G75Ts and Eminence 'The Governors'
Carvin Legacy 2x12 (V30s)
2 Home made 1x12 cabs with Celestion G75Ts

Effects:
T.C. Electronics G-Major
BB Preamp
Catalinbread: Super Chili Picoso
Visual Sound Jekyll and Hyde
Digitech GNX3
Morley Bad Horsie
Dunlop Crybaby
Morley Little Aligator
Boss LS/2
Radial Big Shot
Other pedals that I don't use boxed up somewhere in my basement

Picks:
Jazz III Ultex


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 31, 2009)

*Guitars*

Jackson SLSMG w/BKP Painkillers
Fender American Std. 3 tone burst Strat
Carvin DC 727 (Blackouts)
Gibson Gothic SG ( Duncan Custom SH-5)

*AMP*

VHT Pitbull Ultra-Lead

*CAB*

Orange PPC 212 > Hopefully a Fryette FB 212 soon

*FX/Pedals

*T.c. electronics G-Major
Midi Switchable Bloody murder
B.Y.O.C. Large Beaver

*Picks*

Dunlop Jazz III Ultex

*Strings

*D'addario 11-52 Medium top Heavy Bottom (6's)

​


----------



## txguitarslinger (Jul 31, 2009)

*Guitars*:

Ibanez JS-100
Ibanez RG7421
Fender Strat MIJ 1989
Alvarez RD-8C Acoustic-Electric

*Rack Gear*:

MP-1
BBE 362
Sabine RT-1600

*Cab*:

Lopo 2x12 w/ Weber Neo-Mag speakers

*Effects*:

Boss GT-8


----------



## Shaman (Aug 1, 2009)

Shaman said:


> Here I go:
> 
> Guitars:
> Schecter Hellraiser C-7
> ...



Okay then, that was the rig in 2006, this is the way it is now:

-Mesa Triple Rectifier
-ENGL Invader 100 + Z-9
-Mesa Rectifier 4X12"
-Orange PPC412 black
-Maxon OD-808
-Ibanez TS-9

Guitars:
-Gibson Les Paul Standard HoneyBurst
-Jackson RR1T Snow White w/ Black Pinstripes
-Fender Stratocaster USA Standard 3-tone Sunburst
-Carvin DC727 w. Seymour Duncan Custom
-ESP F-STD S7
-Gibson SG Gothic w. EMG 81 and 85
-Yamaha steelstring
-an old nylonstring acoustic

Drums:

-PDP CX series Onyx White
-Pearl FFS 14"X5" Maple snare
-Tama Iron Cobra double
-Sabian AAX Studio hi-hat
-Zildjian Armand medium thin 18" crash

Homestudio stuff:
-Focusrite Saffire PRO 26 i/o
-M-Audio Octane
-Audix I-5
-Audix D2 X 2
-Audix D4 X 2
-Audix D6
-AKG D112
-Rode NT1-A
-Rode NT5 pair
-Shure SM57 X 2
-Beyerdynamic Opus 69
-Fostex MC10 ST pair
-Shure PG56 X 3
-DDrum Pro kick trigger
-DDrum Pro Snare trigger
-Yamaha MSP5 monitors
-AKG K240 headphones
-Beyerdynamic DT770M X2 headphones
-2,3ghz Dual Core, SSL Drive, liquid cooled
-Reaper
-Aptrigga
-Waves plugins

It seems like things have changed quite a bit


----------



## adadglgmut (Aug 1, 2009)

*Guitars
*Fender Showmaster w/ JB and Jazz
Fender '88 HM Tele w/ Super distortion and Silver Lace sensor
Fender Am.Dx. Strat w/ Lil Screamin Demon and Lil '59
Fender HM Strat w/ Tone Zone, Chopper and HS3
Jackson MF Kelly... stock and boring
Tradition Banjo awwwwwwwwww yeah!

*Amp (s)
*Engl Invader 100
'93 Marshall Valvestate S80
Peavey Rage 158, a real piece of work

*Effects

*Korg Blackout Tuner (that reacently started on fire...)
EHX Holy Grail
MXR Carbon Copy
EHX Deluxe Memory man w/ Hazarai
Diamond Halo Chorus
EHX Knockout Attack Equilizer
ISP Decimator
Boss Super Shifter 
MXR Blue Box

*Picks
*Jazz III ultex

*Strings
*Elixer Heavy bottom, light tops

*Recording odds and ends
*Tascam 2466neo
Cubase 4
Audio Technica AT2035
Shure SM57beta


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 1, 2009)

*Amp*
Peavey 5150 II head
Crate 4x12 w/ Celestion 70Eighty speakers

*Guitars*
Ibanez RG7321
Fender Mexican Strat
Ibanez Acoustic

*Effects*
Boss NS-2
Digitech Whammy
Digitech Bad Monkey

*Picks*
Dunlop Gatorgrip 1.14

*Strings*
Ernie Ball Regular Slinky
Ernie Ball .66 low A string


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow how my rig has changed since I started this thread in 2006!
I assume everyones rig is different than it was 4 years ago. 


Mine now consists of the following.......


Guitars

Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette in white with maple neck. Dimarzio AT-1 in the bridge, Dimarzio Area 67 in the middle and a Dimarzio Liquifire in the neck. Graphtech saddles, Bridge is fixed using a Tremol-No. And Pots have been upgraded to 500K and the tone is a No Load pot. And a 3 Ply Vintage Pearloid Pickguard. Schaller Locking Tuners. Earvana Style intonation Nut. 


Fender American Deluxe Swamp Ash Strat with a fully scalloped Indian Rosewood fretboard. Upgraded Abalone inlays. Dimarzio Tone Zone S in the bridge a Dimarzio Area 67 in the middle and a Dimarzio Cruiser in the neck. Graphtech saddles and nut. Custom KGC Mega Mass Brass Tremolo Block. 5 Raw Vintage Tremolo Springs. 500K Volume and 2 No Load Tone Controls. 3 Ply Vintage Pearloid Pickguard. Schaller Locking Tuners. 

Carvin Acoustic Prefix Preamp. Satin Finish Brass Bridge Pins. 


Amps

Egnater Rebel 20 
Epiphone Valve JR. (JJs 12AX7 instead of the Ruby 12AX7) 
Roland Cube 60 
Samick Vanguard used for clean only 
Marshall MS-2 for traveling 


Cabs 

Egnater 212 with Celestion 80 watters & 1/4 open back
Avatar 412 Carpet Slant with Celestion Vintage 30s. 



Effects & Preamps

MXR Black Label Chorus (used to run both heads together) 
MXR Custom Shop Overdrive
MXR Distortion III 
MXR Classic Distortion 
MXR EVH Phaser
MXR Carbon Copy
Coffin Case Blood Drive 
VOX Time Machine Delay
Boss DD7 (used for its looping feature into the Cube 60) 
Boss TU-2 (used in bypass mode)
Boss SD-1 
Boss DS-1 
Boss PS-5
Danelectro Cool Cat Distortion 
Marshall Blues Breaker II 
Marshall Jackhammer
Xotic BB Preamp 
Black Star HT-Dual Preamp (with JJs 12AX7)
Black Star HT-Drive 
Rocktron Metal Planet 
Dunlop Wylde Wah
Mogami Gold Cable














Nick1 said:


> Pictures by Peruccirlz - Photobucket
> 
> 
> Guitars
> ...


----------



## nicholas7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Amp
Mesa F-50 combo
Avatar 4x12 2 vin30's/2 g12h30's

Guitars
Fender American Deluxe Strat vintage white/maple
Ibanez RG 1570 Prestige Mirage Blue
Schecter C-7 hellraiser, Black
Agile AL3100 Rootbeer

Effects
T.C. Gmajor
Berhinger FCB 1010 midi controller
Vox 847 Wah
Dunlop Cry Baby
Boss SD-1


----------



## djdunamis (Mar 23, 2010)

Alvarez Electric
Hughes & Kettner Triamp
MXR Phase 90
EH Wiggler







this now sits in my room, this was taken when out in the garage.


----------



## TMM (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha, everything about mine (except the first item) changes almost weekly, so I'm not sure if it's worth typing out...

Oni 8 -->
Engl E570 -->
Boss PS3 -->
Malekko Chicklet -->
Peavey 5150-212 (as a poweramp + cab) w/ stock Sheffields -(ext)->
Texas Dragon OS 212 w/ Eminence Super-V + Swamp Thang

Simple, effective, dominating.


----------



## thraxil (Mar 24, 2010)

Guitars:

Agile Intrepid Pro 828 (2010)
Parker Fly Stealth (2000. basically a hardtail Fly Deluxe with all basswood)
Steinberger Synapse Demon Transcale (2009)
Alvarez DY-55 acoustic (1979)
Parker NiteFly-M (2008. Currently on long-term loan to my dad)
Parker NiteFly v4 (1999, Maple body, SSH pickups, Seymour Duncan Classic stacks for the singles)
Schecter C-1 XXX w/ EMG Hz pickups (2005)
Epiphone G-310 turned into a fretless 

Rack 1 (in living room. for jamming with roommate/friends):

ADA MP-1 preamp
Digitech 2120 (good effects, great noise gate, kind of annoying preamp models)
Orange PPC112 1x12 cabinet
Still shopping for a relatively low wattage tube power amp to put in here. Will probably end up with a Mesa 20/20 or a Marshall EL84 20. Currently, I'm running the 2120's outputs into two little practice amps. Not the greatest tone in the world, but it works.
I've also got a Rocktron Hush IIC and an Ibanez DM1100 sitting in this rack but with the aquisition of the digitech, they've both been obsoleted. 

Rack 2 (for recording and playing by myself in my bedroom):

Behringer V-Amp Pro
Pod X3 Live
Boss RC-50 Loop Station
BBC Sonic Maximizer
Patchbay (so I can route stuff around between them all)
Behringer powered near-field studio monitors

Pedalboard (current configuration, mostly for running into my roommate's Blackheart Little Giant when he's not home and making fun noises):

Behringer PB1000 loaded with
TC Electronics Polytune
Morley Bad Horsie Wah
Rocktron Short-Timer delay (for pre-distortion delay to just widen the sound a bit)
Danelectro CTO-1
Boss HM-2 (the CTO-1 running into the HM-2 with the settings just right is amazing)
Boss MT-2 (for scoopy metal)
Digitech Hyper Phase
Danelectro CV-1 Vibe
Danelectro CT-1 Tremelo
Digitech Hyper Delay

Other pedals that I sometimes swap out on the board or just keep around because I like pedals (I also like to do noise loops with pedals):

Akai Shred-o-matic (12ax7 tube distortion pedal)
Danelectro OD-1 (great OD)
Danelectro Fab Tone (decent fuzz)
Danelectro CM-2
DOD FX86 Death Metal
DOD FX64 Grunge
Boss DS-1
Danelectro Fish n Chips EQ
Danelectro Black Licorice Octave distortion
Morley ABY
Behringer dual AB switcher
Ibanez TS-7
Ibanez thrash metal soundtank (piece of shit)
DOD American Metal Distortion (totally worthless)
DOD VGS-50 (old multi-effects with a tube. overall pretty bad, but has a couple neat noises it can make that I keep it around for)


----------



## smucarolina (Mar 24, 2010)

Guitar: Peavey Tracer 

Amp: Framus Cobra w/ Road Case

Cab: Marshall Mode Four w/ G12K-100's

Rack: Furman RR-15 Power Conditoner, Rocktron Intellifex LTD

Pedals: Boss NS-2, BBE Green Sceamer

In the process of racking my pedals...got a ways to go to complete the rig. A lot of little things to add. 

And I am getting a new guitar eventually.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 24, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Guitars:
> Cab:
> 
> Peavey 412MS cab with 4xG12K-85 Celestions



Yes! Me too! 

Ibanez RG7321 with a DiMarzio New 7 bridge pick-up
Boss GT-6 (4-cable method)
*Chaos modded Ibanez TS7
*Behemoth modded Boss DS-1
Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifier Roadster head

*being modded thanks to Joe Bodenhamer!


----------



## AVWIII (Mar 24, 2010)

Electric Guitars:
gibson les paul custom
Jackson DKMGT w. JB/Jazz set
godin LG hmb
Yamaha SCT300

Basses:
two Yamaha bb404's. one fretted, one fretless.

Acoustics:
A&L spruce dread 
A&L ami almond
La Patrie Collection classical cedar/rosewood
Valencia A/E GC50ce classical spruce/rosewood
Sigma OM
Yamaha fretless classical

Amps:
Axe-fx standard
Mesa/Boogie two channel Triple Rectifier Rev. G
Randall RM100lb w. 1086 module
Roland microcube
Peavey Rage 15b
Peavey firebass 700

Cab:
Randall R412cb
Peavey bass 4x10

Effects/controllers:
Boss DD6 delay
Boss sd-1 overdrive
Maxon od-808
Behringer FCB1010
dod icebox chorus
dunlop crybaby


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Guitars:
Ernie Ball Music Man BFR JP6 Dargie Delight II
Ernie Ball Music Man Albert Lee HH Hot Rod Red

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Mark IIC+ Fully Loaded Head
Mesa Boogie Stiletto Straight 4x12

Effects/Pedals:
Boss TU-2
EB VP Jr.
Xotic 2010 Limited Edition BB Preamp
MXR EVH Flanger
Digitech Chorus Factory

-Phil


----------



## col (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like I don't own pretty much 90% of what I had in my previous post anymore. 

Guitars:
Ran guitars custom 7-string
Carvin DC747

Amps:
Mako Mak2 White (Dorado)
Diezel Herbert

Cabs:
Matamp Retro 4x12
Matamp Retro 2x12

FX:
Line6 M9
Maxon OD9
MXR 6-band eq
EHX Memory Boy
EHX Soul Preacher (old)
Copilot Gyroscope
Boss HM2 

recording:
Uraltone HotMama attenuator w/ line out
SM57
Audix i5
MD421 II
T-bone drum mics 
Rode NT1A
Presonus Firepod
AKG K240M headphones
KRK Rokit5 G2 monitors
Reaper + free plugins


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 25, 2010)

Guitars:
Ibanez RGT42 BP with Blackouts
Ibanez SZ320 Natural finish with Duncan Invader bridge

Acoustic:
Telluride TD-C4E acoustic/electric

Amps:
B52 AT212
Crate G40c

Drums: (my sad drum set that is missing so much and gets no love)
Pdp 5 piece (rock size shells)
4 Pearl double braced unilock cymbal stands
Tama Iron cobra Hi Hat stand
Pdp double bass pedal
All Remo heads
Zildjian 14" A new beat hi hats
Zildjian 20" A earth ride
Zildjian 18" A high china
Junk 16", 18" crashes

Recording:
Lexicon Omega Usb interface
Behringer Truth B2031 active monitors
Mackie CFX12 mixer
Maudio Oxygen8 usb midi controller
1 Shur SM57
1 Akg dynamic mic
Akg K55 headphones


----------



## Zugster (Mar 25, 2010)

Guitars

* Gibson SG 61 Reissue (tonepros tuners & bridge, bone nut)
* Fender Tele USA (Kinman pups, Callaham bridge, locking tuners)
* Orville Les Paul Custom Black Beauty (MIJ 97, BKP Painkillers, tonepros bridge, bone nut)
* Strat (partscaster: Fender/Warmoth, Fralin pups, locking tuners)
* Ibanez RG 7621 (MIJ, BKP Miracle Man 7s)
* Ibanez BTB 510e 5 string bass (stock, lol)


Main Rig: (the green machine)
Digitech GSP1101 preamp
Digitech Control 2 foot controller
Carvin TS100 power amp
EarCandy BuzzBomb 2x12 cab
Furman M-8LX power conditioner
Gator GR-6S rack case
On-Stage RS7000 tiltback stand


Legacy rig:
Traynor YCV20WR 1x12 combo


Low Volume Rig:
Vox ToneLab
Blackheart Killer Ant 1 watt head
EarCandy Bailey 2x8 cab


Travel Practice Rig:
Traveler Guitar Speedster (Schaller locking tuners)
Korg Pandora PX5D
Bose headphones


Pedal Board (goes with 1st 2 rigs):
ISP Decimator G String noise gate
Peterson Strobostomp tuner
Dunlop Crybaby 535q wah
JFX AC Fuzz (made by papa lazerous)
MXR Phase 90
Bloody Murder tube screamer (made by JoBo)
Skreddy ScrewDriver overdrive
BootyQue Retrocomp v2.2 compressor (RO Tiree)
Boss GE-7 equalizer (w/Monte Allums mod)
Visual Sound H2O chorus/echo
Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2+
Pedaltrain PT-2SC pedal board


Recording/Misc Gear:
Tapco Link USB recording interface
Shure SM57 mic
Tapco C-201 rack 10-band stereo EQ


----------

